# Cost of living in Darwin - Northern Territory



## Editor

Darwin is an area of Australia which is often over shadowed by the likes of Sydney, etc but what does it have to offer? Do you find the area offers good value for money or is the cost of living relatively high?

As more and more expats look away from the likes of Sydney, is Darwin a place they should consider?


----------



## aroundabout

Hello!!!I've just moved out of Darwin - it definitely isn't cheap!! 

We had a small two bed, one bathroom place out of the city and when we left the letting agent was putting it on the market for $440 a week (when we let it about 15 months prior it cost us $360). There is definitely a lack of affordable housing around, and with a lot more people going there (large industrial works, miners, US marines) it's probably only going to get worse!

Things like electricity are expensive, although it's reported that it's not as expensive as other states, but there has been a lot in the press about Power&Water increases, from what I remember it was nearly 30% increase in one hit. Since moving to QLD I've noticed that groceries and petrol were very expensive (when we left petrol was around $1.65 a litre). It was the first place i lived in Aus so i didnt have much to compare it too.

In terms of living there - I actually enjoyed it. Plenty of work going for both people who want to settle and people just passing through. Shopping is pretty dreadful, but it apparently is going to have a transformation in a couple of years. There is a big drinking culture up there (both good and bad!!) and you have some great scenery with Litchfield and Kakadu just down the road. In the wet it's really just locals but a lot happens in the dry - markets, a lot of tourists, cruise ships dock and the town becomes a bit more lively, outdoor cinema..etc. The weather is obviously beautiful in the dry, but can be an absolute pain in the wet, especially in the build up - it does become unbearable!!

I hope that helps a little!!


----------



## randomwally

I grew up in Darwin and my parents still live there. I think aroundabout got everything spot on.

Very expensive place to live but you can live a pretty great lifestyle. Especially good if you're into fishing ;-) . Also hot. Very, very hot.


----------



## Epen99

*Some people think that it's holding on that makes one strong, sometimes it's letting go*.


----------



## Peach

hi, what can you say about the cost of living in terms of food, utilities?


----------



## eyadia

Hello 

i am new in the forum 

i am thinking about moving to Australia and doing the research now

since it is 2016 now is there any new updates on the cost of living in Darwin

thank you


----------



## John Clip

Darwin is fantastic for a 1 - 2 year stint.

Was there 10+ years ago in the private sector, after being to over 70 countries Darwin is still the best example of multi cultural getting along I have seen. Many people hate the wet season, it didn't bother me to be honest. 

Back then a 2 bedroom apartment in the city ( near the Dock) was $610 a week unfurnished. It was new then, the exact same apartment is now rented for $900 a week. 
Yes Groceries in Woolworths etc were expensive, BUT there is a awesome market atmosphere available as well where stuff was very well priced.

Most flights are red-eye, depart midnight and relativity expensive to Sydney, Brizy etc.

For 2 years, it was good, I don't think I would enjoy long term though, just me.

It is a very different and positive experience to do a bit of Darwin time. I would research suburbs very well though before renting or buying.


----------

